# Adamstown Hill Climb



## bmp956 (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm looking for any feedback from those who've done this event coming up this weekend. I pulled off the Black Bear Century last week, which features about 9000ft of climbing up to High Point, NJ. Great ride, lots of fantastic scenery, excellent grub at the rest stops. Felt pretty good after all was said and done, so I'm contemplating knocking this hill climb off my cycling event bucket list.

I know it's pretty basic, supply your own nutrition, they have water stops throughout the course. Just wondering how grueling these 12 climbs are gonna be. Looking at the course there doesn't seem to be much relief; you go up, then go down, repeat 11 times. Is that about the gist of it?


----------

